

Free web version of Lose It - dragonstyle
http://www.loseit.com

======
ambirex
Very nice, one feature I had to dig to find out if you supported was if the
iphone app synced with the online version. I might feature that a little more.

~~~
dragonstyle
Thanks- good point! We made our name originally on the iPhone and we'll
definitely emphasize this more!

